# Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich



## Kaje (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun neu hier und finde das Forum hier recht interessant!

Habe nun vor ein paar Wochen meinen bisherigen Gartenteich (ca. 14 Jahre alt) der eine Größe von ca. 12qm und max. 1 m tiefe hatte, neu anlegen müssen, da dieser zum einen einen riesigen Wasserverlust hatte und zum anderen wollte ich ihn einwenig anders gestalten (Neuer Bachlauf sowie Felsquell).

Meine Eltern hatten diesen vor 14 Jahren nach bestem damaligem Wissen und Gewissen neu angelegt und wie so oft im Leben, erkennt man die gemachten Fehler erst im nachhinein. Ich selbst habe mich zur damilgen Zeit (war ca. 17 Jahre alt) zwar für den Teich interessiert, aber nicht so wie heute, dass ich mich ausführlich mal dami8t auseinander gesetzt hatte. Dies kam erst viele Jahre später, als der Teich schon angelegt war. Im laufe der Zeit interessierte ich mich immer mehr für den Teich und warum dieser immer so grün war und man die Fische nie sehen konnte. - Sah esw dann anfangs als herausforderung, ihn  wieder einigermaßen klar zu bekommen und ein richtiges Ökosystem daraus zu machen. Die Beplanzung des Teiches war bis dahin eigentlich ausreichend und wir hatten zudem schon einige Goldfische im Teich... Nur war dieser sehr grün und er war mit Fadenalgen übersäht und es war einfach nur ein grünes Tümpel, der zudem keinerlei Wasserzyrkluation besaß (außer einer kleinen Baumarkt Wasserfontäne)..

Also bekam der Gartenteich mal einen ersten Wasserwechsel nach ca. 5 Jahren und wie es ohne jegliche Wasserbewegung so ist.. war auf dem Grund reinster Schlamm... Mit diesem Wasserwechsel bekam der damalige Gartenteich seine erste Filteranlage.. sowie einen mit Bachlaufschalen angelegter Bachlauf, der nicht wirklich in das Gesamtbild passte..Da ich noch nicht soviel Ahnung von Filteranlagen hatte, war die erste Anlage ein 3 Kammerfilter mit Pumpe und 9 Watt UV Lampe von der Fa. Heissner..Das Wasser wurde nun schon bedeutend besser und im laufe der Zeit und deren gesammelten Erfahrung stellte ich so einige Fehler beim damaligen anlegen des Teiches fest.. Eine Kappillarsperre war nicht wirklich vorhanden und die Uferpflanzen konnten somit im Sommer soviel Wasser aus dem Becken ziehen, das ca. alle 2 Tage nachgefüllt werden musste. Zudem war die damalige Folie nur 0,5 mm stark und musste aufgrund der Teichmaße Kaltverschweißt werden.. Diese Naht ist aber nun über die Jahre aufgegangen und der Teich verlor mehr Wasser, als man nachfüllen konnte.. Die Entscheidung, den Gartenteich kompl. neu zu sanieren kam dann diesen Winter, als der Wasserstand sehr niedrig war und uns einige Fische eingegangen sind..

Gesagt getan.. über Ostern und den darauffolgenden Wochen, wurde der alte Teich neu saniert.. also die Fische raus.. in einer Regentonne für ein paar Tage zwischengelagert.. Wasser abgepumpt und alte Folie raus... in dem Zuge wurde von mir der Gartenteich neu modelliert und wurde zudem einwenig größer von 12 auf knapp 19 qm  und bis zu 1,40 m tief mit Kapillarsperre.. der zukünftige Bachlauf wurde nun an einem Stück mit Folie zum Teich angelegt und später dann mit Traßzement versehen und mit Natursteinen und Kiesel ausgekleidet.. zudem habe ich aus Natursteinplatten einen Turm gebaut, aus dem nun der sog. Felsquell entstanden ist.. Die alte Heissner Filteranlage musste nun einer Oase Biotec Screenmatic mit 72Watt Bitron UV Lampe sowie einer 8000 Aquamax Eco Pumpe, die nun den Bachlauf speisen weichen, da die bisherige Anlage völlig überfordert war... die alte Heissner Pumpe 4.400L wurde weiterhin für den Betrieb des Felsquell verwendet.. Zudem wurde ein Oberflächenskimmer Oase Swim Skim 25 installiert.

Die Anlage habe ich unter der Konfiguration seit Montag mit Zugabe von Biokick Staterbakterien im Filter in Betrieb und obwohl die UV Lampe noch ausgeschaltet ist, wurde aus dem baun/grünen Wasser innerhalb von 3 Tagen fast schon Klarwasser und ich kann bis zum Grund des Teiches schauen.. Es ist jetzt schon wahnsinn, wie Glasklar das Wasser ist.. Dieses hat jedoch noch eine kleine brauntrübung und ich hoffe, das diese dann völlig weg ist, wenn später nach dem einlaufen der neuen Filteranlage  die UV Lampe dazugeschaltet wird?!

Was ist eigentlich der Grund für eine leichte braunfärbung des Teiches?!


Achja.. für mich ist es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zum jetzigen Oase Biotec 18 Screenmatic filter.. Musste ich die alte Anlage von Heissner und deren Schwämme noch alle 2 Tage reinigen, da diese völlig überlaufen waren und das Wasser ungefiltert zurück in den Gartenteich floß, habe ich bei der Oase Anlage bisher garnichts tun müssen und die blauen Schwämme sind gerade mal zu 1/3 mit Wasser bedeckt.. Was ich jedoch sagen muss ist , dass so spitze die Grundidee vom Screenmatic in der Biotec Anlage ist, diese im Abstreifverhalten des Schmutzes verbessert werden könnte.. Denn die Schwebepartikel werden zwar hervorragend vom Scrennmatic aufgefangen, aber beim abstreifen fallen diese nicht in den Auffangbehälter, sondern zurück in die Schwämme, da der Abstreifer ohne Vorspannung zu den Rollen installiert ist..

Ansonsten und gerade was die Wasserqualität angeht (optisch).. (Muss nochmal die Wasserwärte messen) und auch bzgl. der Reinigungsintervalle.. bin ich von der jetzigen Filteranlage schwer begeistert.. Wobei man bei den Preisen dies auch verlangen dürfte..

Oje langer Text, aber hoffentlich nimmt mir dies nun keiner Übel


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Galsklarem Wasser im Teich*

Servus Kaje

Herzlich Willkommen

Danke für deine "Geschichte" 
Sehr gut geschrieben 

Sehe keinen Fehler in der neuanlage Eures/Deines Teiches 

Nur eines fehlt ....... Bilder 

1. aus neugierde 
2. um deinem braunen Wasser auf die Spur zu kommen

Meine Vermutung: Ein ins Wasser ragendes oder im Wasser liegendes  Holzstück sondert Fermente/Pigmente ab 

Noch eine Frage zum UV: Warum willst du es einschalten, wenn du jetzt schon klares Wasser hast


----------



## bodo61 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*



Kaje77 schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch sagen muss ist , dass so spitze die Grundidee vom Screenmatic in der Biotec Anlage ist, diese im Abstreifverhalten des Schmutzes verbessert werden könnte.. Denn die Schwebepartikel werden zwar hervorragend vom Scrennmatic aufgefangen, aber beim abstreifen fallen diese nicht in den Auffangbehälter, sondern zurück in die Schwämme, da der Abstreifer ohne Vorspannung zu den Rollen installiert ist..



War bei mir auch mal so. Da hatten sich die Klammern drunter, die die Bürste halten gelöst. Die Algen, die vorne an der Kunststofflippe nicht abfallen, werden garantiert von der Bürste abgestreift.


----------



## Kaje (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Galsklarem Wasser im Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Kaje
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Servus Digicat.. Fotos werden demnächst folgen.. bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig und sind noch ein paar Dinge  zur Fertigstellung zu erledigen, aber jetzt ist zumindest nach Monaten der Plagerei Land in Sich
Die Verfärbung des Teiches und deren leichten grün/braun Stich erkennt man erst in den tieferen Zonen.. liegt viell. an den Schwebealgen und der noch nicht eingeschalteten UV Lampe? Ansonsten wie ich schon beschrieben habe, ist der Gartenteich wirklich bis zu 1,40m Kristallklar und man erkennt bis in diese tiefe wirklich jedes Detail..




@Bodo: Wo sind diese Bürsten, die den Dreck von der Screenmatic abstreifen, wenn dies schon nicht richtig von der Kunststofflabstreifippe an der vorderen Rolle geschieht?! Ist diese unter dem Rollband?! Und wohin gelangt dieser Dreck, der spätestens von der Bürste abgestreift wird? - Denn im Auffangbehälter ist so wie garkein Schmutz!

Auch wenn die OASE Produkte richtig Geld kosten und es viell. auch noch bessere Filteranlagen gibt, sind diese was das Handling und deren Reinigung angeht schon um einiges besser, als das was ich vorher hatte! Ich beurteile einen Hersteller und deren Qualität erst dann, wenn diese Produkte mal zu reinigen bzw. zu zerlegen sind, denn erst dann zeigen sich einige Details im Handling, wo man erkennen kann, ob ein Hersteller im Sinne der Handhabung/Wartung für den Verbraucher mitgedacht hat... Und es ist jetzt schon ein Himmelweiter Unterschied zu der vorigen Heissner Filteranlage.. Aber ich mag den Tag noch nicht vor dem Abend loben und ziehe mein Fazit erst, wenn die erste Saison vorbei ist.


@All: In der Einmündung vom Bachlauf zum Teich wie auch im Skimmer... Also da wo das Wasser richtig in Bewegung ist.. bildet sich weißer Schaum.. Dieser ist gerade in den frühen Morgenstunden am größten.. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass dies Eiweis sein soll und ist ein Produkt von nicht vollständig abgebauten Nährstoffen durch die Microbakterien.. ist dies richtig?!
Wenn einmal meine Filteranlage ganz eingelaufen ist.. ca. 3-4 Wochen (ohne UV) und sich dann ausreichend Bakterien in der Filteranlage gebildet haben, ist dann dieser Schaum weg, oder was muss ich berücksichtigen?


----------



## Kaje (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

So, habe nun mal den Screenmatic meiner Biotec 18 mal genauer angeschaut. Du hast vollkommen Recht! - Unter dem Laufband des Screenmatic befindet sich noch eine zusätzliche Bürste, die das Laufband zusätzlich zu der Kunststoffstreiflippe reinigt und den gesammelten Dreck vom Laufband abstreift. Diese wird von mir Ordnungsgemäß mit 2 Blechklammern gehalten und der Dreck setzt sich in der Bürste fest.

Da der Dreck so klein ist, dass dieser zwar von dem Laufband einwandfrei zurückgehalten wird. Aber er ist jedoch so klein, dass dieser an der Kunststoffabstreiflippe am Rollband nicht richtig abgestreift werden kann und erst an der Bürste erfasst wird.. Diese Bürste hält diesen Schmutz zwar zurück, aber er sitzt dann in der Bürste und kann nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen Auffangbehälter fallen.. Wobei die Löcher im Auffangbehälter doch recht groß sind und dort eine zusätzliche "Screenexmatte" im Auffangbehälter wohl eher geeignet wäre..


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

Hallo!

Heute habe ich mal schnell mit dem Handy ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich gemacht.. Einige Arbeiten müssen wie ihr selber seht noch vollzogen werden (Randbereiche Bepflanzung usw..)

Die Wassertiefe hat bisher ca. 1,40m  bei knapp 17 qm und wird wenn die Arbeiten vollständig abgeschlossen sind noch erhöht auf knapp 1,50m - Der Biotec 18 Screenmatic Filter ist erst seit Montag in Betrieb und die UV Lampe ist noch aufgrund zur Bakterienbildung außer Funktion. Ich kann aber jetzt schon bis auf den Teichgrund schauen und erkenne jedes Detail am Bodengrund.. Ich habe jedoch noch einen Grün/Braunstich im Wasser .. Wird dieser nach der Inbetriebnahme der Bitron 72W UV Lampe verschwinden bzw. kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das Wasser noch klarer wird?!

Der Teich wird zum einen über einen Bachlauf bewegt, der von meiner Biotec Filteranlage gespeist wird und von einem zusätzlichen Felsquell, der direkt mit einer 4.400l Pumpe ungefiltert betrieben wird..

Achja.. Auf einem Foto sieht man das Innenleben meiner Biotec 18 Anlage, auf dem oben links eine größere Blechklammer zu sehen ist... Wofür ist diese eigentlich?!


----------



## simon (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

hallo kaje
die blechklammer ist die halterung für das schwammausdrückding
gruss simon


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

Hallo Simon,

vielen Dank! - Komischerweise kam mir dieser Gedanke/Idee, dass diese Blechklammer für den Ausdrücker der Filterschwämme sein, auch gerade beim hochladen der Bilder


----------



## elkop (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

hi katje,
ich denke, schwebealgen können nicht schuld an der verfärbung des wassers sein. denn da wäre das wasser nicht nur verfärbt, sondern auch trübe. so ist zumindest meine erfahrung dazu.


----------



## SilviaN. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

Hallo Kaje
vielleicht sind es Deine Quellsteine/Bachlaufsteine die eigentlich aussehen wie Sandsteine.
Die das Wasser verfärben.!??


----------



## Kaje (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht doch mit Glasklarem Wasser im Teich*

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich weiß leider nicht, was dies für Steine sind.. Da diese aber brechen können, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dies Sandsteine sind.. Können diese für diese leichte Verfärbung (Grünstich) im Teich verantwortlich sein?!

Hatte gestern für einen Tag meine UV Lampe an und danach war das Wasser eher dunkelgetrübt und schlechter als vorher (denn da war es bis auf einen leichten Grünstich Glasklar) . Habe nun die UV Lampe wieder ausgeschaltet und möchte diese erst wie4der in Betrieb nehmen, wenn ich eine stärkere Pumpe habe (16.000er). Derzeit betreibe ich den Filter mit einer 8000er und in Verbindung mit meiner Bitron 72 Watt UVC gelangt das ganze Wasser ohne Bypass durch die UVC Lampe, da die Pumpe so meine ich, für die UVC einfach zu schwach ist..
Nachdem ich die UVC gestern wieder ausgeschaltet habe, ist das Wasser nun heute meiner Meinung nach wieder besser..


----------

